# 2002 745i Window Tint AM Radio Reception Problem



## VonKindling (May 21, 2006)

Got new tint put in my windows (the high quality type that has some metal in it) and my Am radio reception has gone to heck.

I would assume it is either from ruining the antenna in the back window during removal of the old tint or from the metal in the new tint.

Has anyone ever had this problem and is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

I recently had my windows done using FormulaOne Performance Film. The Pinnacle Series has a ceramic tint that doesn't interfere with radio frequencies.

Check it out.
http://www.formulaone.com/


----------



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

i have a similar problem, i've had tint for a few years now but i never really used to listen to the radio (especially AM), so i never noticed it until about a year ago. AM reception sucks and if i turn on the rear defroster, all i get is static.

it is definetely metal in the tint that interferes with the AM frequencies. it creates a shield, if you will, so there is a lot of signal loss.


----------



## badmusw (Jun 18, 2005)

I have an 02 745 and I tinted it. My AM stopped working and I never even thought it may be because of the tint. I just took it to the dealer and they fixed the AM because it is covered under the 100k warranty.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

VonKindling said:


> Got new tint put in my windows (the high quality type that has some metal in it) and my Am radio reception has gone to heck.
> 
> I would assume it is either from ruining the antenna in the back window during removal of the old tint or from the metal in the new tint.
> 
> Has anyone ever had this problem and is there anything I can do about it?


Doubt it is the tint. Modern tints regardless of brand do not interfere with car eletronics. I bet they knifed the antenna or disconnected the wire going to the window.


----------



## Premier (Aug 24, 2006)

That is quite the contrary chuck. Almost every film manufacturer on the market would have at least one line of film that is metallized. Metallic sputtering technology allows for added color variety and excellent heat rejection. These metals embedded into the film can affect wireless transmission signals, including radio waves, especially when the antenna wire is located on the glass. 

the alternative to this problem is to either tint with a non-metallized film or go with a ceramic-based tint (Huper Optic, Madico Advanced Ceramics - there is also Formula One's ceramic, but the heat rejection is not comparable to the other two)


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Premier said:


> That is quite the contrary chuck. Almost every film manufacturer on the market would have at least one line of film that is metallized. Metallic sputtering technology allows for added color variety and excellent heat rejection. These metals embedded into the film can affect wireless transmission signals, including radio waves, especially when the antenna wire is located on the glass.
> 
> the alternative to this problem is to either tint with a non-metallized film or go with a ceramic-based tint (Huper Optic, Madico Advanced Ceramics - there is also Formula One's ceramic, but the heat rejection is not comparable to the other two)


You are correct, however, most reputable tint shops sell tint that works with cars. They don't want the customer coming back. I don't doubt there is tint made that can interfere with cars, however, I doubt it was made for cars to begin with.

Here in San Diego there are no HO dealer yet the metal tint the shops and dealers use seems to be fine. :dunno:

HO is a great film, perhaps the best, but it is a very very small part of the market. It is mainly used in commerical and residential buildings and somehow made it way to the high end cars, and now everyone wants it on a bimmer. Of course, I am sure you know that. If HO is not available, they are many good alterantive films out there and they won't interefere with the car. Shoot even the dealers are installing non-HO films.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Who listens to AM radio?:dunno:


----------



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

My car was tinted in San Diego by the way  in 2001, but i'm sure there has been some progress in tints since then


----------



## Premier (Aug 24, 2006)

It is not necessary to have ceramic film applied. There are non-metallic films available that would not affect wireless signals, but the heat rejection would be inferior to metallic and ceramic films. When searching for tint application, be sure to search either for non-metallic or ceramic to be safe.


----------

